# doorsturen of doorgeven



## Englishisgreat

Dag allemaal,

Ik wil graag weten of het mogelijk is te zeggen ?

Mevrouw de Fries ik zal uw boodschap/email aan mevrouw Goossens/aan de competente afdeling doorgeven of doorsturen.

Groetjes

Christos


----------



## eno2

Doorgeven OK. 
Als je doorsturen gebruikt, dan luidt het: doorsturen naar. 
Je kan ook 'overmaken' gebruiken. Overmaken aan de bevoegde dienst/persoon/afdeling. Wellicht iets formeler, maar niet te versmaden. 
Doorgeven aan en doorsturen naar hebben ~450000 Google hits elk, overmaken aan 75000. Doorsturen aan 26000.


----------



## Englishisgreat

Hallo eno2,

Prima. Hartelijk bedankt voor de goede uitleg.

Welterusten.

Groetjes

Christos


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Beste Christos, in normaal, algemeen gangbaar Nederlands _stuur_ je een mailtje _door_ naar iemand, niets anders.

Een boodschap/bericht naar iemand _doorsturen_ betekent dat je het opnieuw verstuurt, dus via een computer, via traditionele post of via een ander bezorgsysteem.
Een boodschap/bericht aan iemand _doorgeven_ betekent in de regel dat je het zelf aan die persoon bezorgt, bijvoorbeeld mondeling of op een papiertje of zo.

Een bericht aan iemand _overmaken_ is geen algemeen Nederlands.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Nog een kleinigheidje: _De Fries _is bij mijn weten geen bestaande achternaam. Je schrijft _Friesland_, de _Friezen_ en de _Friese taal_ met een f, maar _De Vries_ met een v.


----------



## Englishisgreat

Hallo Hans Molenslag,

Vriendelijk bedankt voor jou hulp en feedback.

Groetjes

Christos


----------



## ThomasK

*Doorsturen* = to forward
*doorgeven* = to pass on

However: *doorgaan* = to go on, *doorwerken* = to go on working, ...

Please pay attention: *jou* (you, object form) =/= *jouw* (your, possessive form).


----------



## Englishisgreat

Hallo ThomasK,

Bedankt voor jouw feedback.

Groetjes

Christos


----------

